
Ask HN: What do you think of my landing page copy? - jacoblett
What would you change or what do you think needs more clarification? Thank you!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bootstrapcreative.com&#x2F;shop&#x2F;bootstrap-quick-start&#x2F;
======
lsiunsuex
The top body of text - "The problem isn’t what you know… but what you don’t."
\- I'm finding the font weight or background color is making the text hard to
read.

"What will I learn section" \- this line bothers me - Learn what is responsive
web design and the history behind it and how Bootstrap framework makes it
easier. Maybe change it to "Learn what responsive web design is, the history
behind it, and how Bootstrap framework makes it easier to implement."

I feel all the points in that list should end in a period - they sound like
complete thoughts.

"And since the book and reference guides are hyperlinked PDF files and not
videos, you can save them on your computer (no DRM) and even read offline if
you need to."

Maybe change that to "And since the book and reference guides are hyperlinked
PDF files and not videos, you can save them to your computer (DRM free) and
access them at any time." but that might be picking nits - I just don't like
the word "even" in the sentence.

The pricing at the bottom - starter, pro, design - I might put that into a
panel or table and line up each point horizontally. Looks very freeform and
again, is hard to see how each package compares to each other and read
horizontally.

</2cents>

~~~
jacoblett
Thank you for your time and 2 cents. I really appreciate it. I will definitely
make these corrections.

------
sharemywin
You probably need some kind of freebie.

part of one of the ebooks that someone can download for an email address or
something.

~~~
jacoblett
Thanks. I have two spots on the page to download a book sample. I had them
higher up on the page but it seemed people would download the book sample and
stop scrolling the page.

[https://bootstrapcreative.com/shop/bootstrap-quick-
start/#sa...](https://bootstrapcreative.com/shop/bootstrap-quick-
start/#sample)

[https://bootstrapcreative.com/shop/bootstrap-quick-
start/#re...](https://bootstrapcreative.com/shop/bootstrap-quick-
start/#resources) (sneak preview link)

At what point of the page would you expect to see a free sample offered?

